
ShowClix takes on TicketMaster - domp
http://mashable.com/2007/04/06/showclix-2/
======
eli
sounds like a solution in search of a problem. the ticket selling platform is
esy, there are dozens of people doing that, but ticketmaster has a contractual
lock on virtually all big venues and all big acts. Pearl Jam tried to tour
without them in the late 90s and were blackballed. It was a great gesture, but
none of their fans got to see them

------
domp
I think there's going to be a lot more of these sites popping up in the near
future. Someone's got to take down that monster.

